# To the cruel person...



## wittykitty

To the person who hit the dog with the red Durango this morning, I hope karma finds you in the worst possible way.  I saw you do it and there's no way that it was an accident.


----------



## Baja28




----------



## bresamil

Did they swerve to hit the animal?


----------



## huntr1

wittykitty said:


> To the person who hit the dog with the red Durango this morning, I hope karma finds you in the worst possible way.  I saw you do it and there's no way that it was an accident.


[earklevoice]Did I do that?[/earklevoice]

A little more info would be good. Location?  You never know, there could be 2 different red durangos that hit dogs today.


----------



## RoseRed

wittykitty said:


> To the person who hit the dog with the red Durango this morning, I hope karma finds you in the worst possible way.  I saw you do it and there's no way that it was an accident.



Did you get a tag number and report them?


----------



## Aerogal

What for? What will they get cited with? Caninecide?  Unless they purposely ran the dog down it's not their fault, and it would be hard to prove otherwise unless you video taped it. Not much you can do except feel bad for the dog.


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:


> Did you get a tag number and report them?



Are you thinking what I'm thinking? :christy:


----------



## wittykitty

I was standing at my front door this morning when two dogs were walking through the neighborhood, past my house.  Their parents walk them several times a day and are ALWAYS on leashes...not this morning.  No parents and no leash, but they were still walking on the side of the road.  (BTW, one was a husky and the other was a black lab.)  The driver did not swerve or change their driving in any way and there was no other traffic.


----------



## wittykitty

K_Jo said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking? :christy:



I have no idea what you're thinking...

I didn't get a tag number because the driver was going to fast and my attention was focused on the dog.


----------



## K_Jo

wittykitty said:


> I have no idea what you're thinking...
> 
> I didn't get a tag number because the driver was going to fast and my attention was focused on the dog.



I wasn't talking to you, but thanks!


----------



## Rock_Chick

wittykitty said:


> I was standing at my front door this morning when two dogs were walking through the neighborhood, past my house.  Their parents walk them several times a day and are ALWAYS on leashes...not this morning.  No parents and no leash, but they were still walking on the side of the road.  (BTW, one was a husky and the other was a black lab.)  The driver did not swerve or change their driving in any way and there was no other traffic.



Did you stop to see if the dog was ok?


----------



## Baja28

wittykitty said:


> I was standing at my front door this morning when two dogs were walking through the neighborhood, past my house.  Their parents walk them several times a day and are ALWAYS on leashes...not this morning.  No parents and no leash, but they were still walking on the side of the road.  (BTW, one was a husky and the other was a black lab.)  The driver did not swerve or change their driving in any way and there was no other traffic.


Based on what you say here, the driver did no wrong. The dog ran in front of them.


----------



## K_Jo

wittykitty said:


> I was standing at my front door this morning when two dogs were walking through the neighborhood, past my house.  Their parents walk them several times a day and are ALWAYS on leashes...not this morning.  No parents and no leash, but they were still walking on the side of the road.  (BTW, one was a husky and the other was a black lab.)  The driver did not swerve or change their driving in any way and there was no other traffic.



Maybe there was a turtle in the other lane.


----------



## n0n1m0us3

wittykitty said:


> I was standing at my front door this morning when two dogs were walking through the neighborhood, past my house.  Their parents walk them several times a day and are ALWAYS on leashes...not this morning.  No parents and no leash, but they were still walking on the side of the road.  (BTW, one was a husky and the other was a black lab.)  The driver did not swerve or change their driving in any way and there was no other traffic.



 Maybe the driver didn't see the dogs...maybe the dog stepped in front of the car...
Was the dog killed and what did the parents say after about why the dogs were out unattended?


----------



## gary_webb

Did you see the driver? Maybe it was Toonces the driving Cat and gang related.


----------



## itsbob

wittykitty said:


> The driver did not swerve or change their driving in any way and there was no other traffic.



Smart driver he did exactly as he was supposed to do, and exactly what I tell my kids to do if they happen into an animal in the road.. 

They also don't refer to dog owners as "Their Parents".. 

What a Maroon!!


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:


> Smart driver he did exactly as he was supposed to do, and exactly what I tell my kids to do if they happen into an animal in the road..
> 
> They also don't refer to dog owners as "Their Parents"..
> 
> What a Maroon!!



Big surprise somebody didn't see a black lab on the side of the road


----------



## itsbob

aps45819 said:


> Big surprise somebody didn't see a black lab on the side of the road



Was that you I saw going South on 5 this morning.. 

Say a green Miata, but didn't register until it already went by.. Not that I would have waved, I was concentrating on my perfect riding position, and transferring my weight from my feet to my legs!


----------



## TurboK9

Maybe the owner should have kept their dog confined.

Bottom line, a driver can't (not even intentionally) hit your dog if the dog is where it is supposed to be, in your home or yard.

Good grief I am soooo sick of all the stupid people making excuses for why their dog(s) are running loose... My dog broke the tieout (nice shoelace / moldy rope there, Nancy.) or he dug out under the fence (while you left him out all day while you were working, or were inside enjoying your AC no doubt), my kid left the gate open (and your dog has NO training so would not come back when called)..... unless a stranger breaks in and leaves the effing door / kennel open, there IS no excuse.    Likely he was simply escaping the feces festooned hellhole you sentenced him to languish in!!  

 Shame on you to those who blame the driver.  It is NOT difficult to keep a dog confined if you are willing to put in the tiniest bit of effort.


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:


> Was that you I saw going South on 5 this morning..
> 
> Say a green Miata, but didn't register until it already went by.. Not that I would have waved, I was concentrating on my perfect riding position, and transferring my weight from my feet to my legs!



Rode the bike this morning, got tired of the slow acceleration


----------



## mus

TurboK9 said:


> Maybe the owner should have kept their dog confined.
> 
> Bottom line, a driver can't (not even intentionally) hit your dog if the dog is where it is supposed to be, in your home or yard.
> 
> Good grief I am soooo sick of all the stupid people making excuses for why their dog(s) are running loose.  My dog broke the tieout (nice shoelace / moldy rope their, Nancy.) or he dug out under the fence (while you left him out all day while you were working, or were inside enjoying your AC no doubt), my kid left the gate open (and your dog has NO training so would not come back when called)..... unless a stranger breaks in and leaves the effing door / kennel open, there IS no excuse.    Likely he was simply escaping the feces festooned hellhole you sentenced him to languish in!!
> 
> Shame on you to those who blame the driver.  It is NOT difficult to keep a dog confined if you are willing to put in the tiniest bit of effort.




Yeah, and tomorrow I'll see if I can't get the other one.


----------



## mus

wittykitty said:


> To the person who hit the dog with the red Durango this morning, I hope karma finds you in the worst possible way.  I saw you do it and there's no way that it was an accident.



And it's not red, it's maroon.


----------



## TurboK9

mus said:


> Yeah, and tomorrow I'll see if I can't get the other one.



No!  You are supposed to swerve and hit an oncoming car head on, or run into a tree, or slam on your brakes and get rear ended by the guy changing his radio station right behind you, sending him into his steering wheel with enough force to snap his head forward and seperate his spinal cord.  

I have to wonder how many people have been killed behind the wheel because some doof let their dog run loose.


----------



## Nanny Pam

I was inches away from running over a bunny with my bike the other day.  
I'll try harder next time.


----------



## mus

Nanny Pam said:


> I was inches away from running over a bunny with my bike the other day.
> I'll try harder next time.



Nice...


----------



## Nanny Pam

mus said:


> Nice...



Why, thank you so very much!  You're too kind.


----------



## RoseRed

gary_webb said:


> Did you see the driver? Maybe it was Toonces the driving Cat and gang related.


----------



## lnmarsh

I feel like if you hit a dog, it is probably someone's pet and therefore has a little more worth than a deer, etc.  If I were to hit a dog I would personally feel really, REALLY bad and would stop to check for a collar/tag, if the dog was OK, etc.  Now Im not saying that people who dont do that are bad people.  It is, of course, the dog's owner(s) fault that the dog is loose.  But I feel like if you hit a dog, you should stop and check on it, try to find the owner, etc.  And I definitely do believe in karma.

But thats just me


----------



## K_Jo

Maybe the person was texting and didn't realize he hit the dog.


----------



## mus

K_Jo said:


> Maybe the person was texting and didn't realize he hit the dog.



Wow!! That's uncanny. Did you see me?


----------



## TurboK9

lnmarsh said:


> I feel like if you hit a dog, it is probably someone's pet and therefore has a little more worth than a deer, etc.  If I were to hit a dog I would personally feel really, REALLY bad and would stop to check for a collar/tag, if the dog was OK, etc.  Now Im not saying that people who dont do that are bad people.  It is, of course, the dog's owner(s) fault that the dog is loose.  But I feel like if you hit a dog, you should stop and check on it, try to find the owner, etc.  And I definitely do believe in karma.
> 
> But thats just me



:shrug:
You and I differ here.  Especially with a larger dog, I would strongly advise the average person NOT to exit their vehicle if it is injured.

The responsibilty, and blame, IMHO, lies with the owner of the animal period.

Although I would feel badly, and I myself have stopped and aided several injured dogs, I do not feel that kindness to a dog is worth the risk of serious injury to a human.  

I also have to disagree that they are somehow worth more than a deer.  If this were true, the dog would not be running loose and getting hit by a car... the value depends on the owner and how much THEY value it, which was apparently the same as a deer.

If I ever hit a dog and my vehicle is damaged, or I get in an accident because of a dog, I'm finding the owner and filing a lawsuit.  Neglience on their part caused the damage.  

Sorry to those who are mushier, but I seriously believe that if people were held responsible for the damages caused by their dogs, we'd have a lot less dogs in shelters and a lot less people getting bit.


----------



## LadyWolf

lnmarsh said:


> I feel like if you hit a dog, it is probably someone's pet and therefore has a little more worth than a deer, etc.  If I were to hit a dog I would personally feel really, REALLY bad and would stop to check for a collar/tag, if the dog was OK, etc.  Now Im not saying that people who dont do that are bad people.  It is, of course, the dog's owner(s) fault that the dog is loose.  But I feel like if you hit a dog, you should stop and check on it, try to find the owner, etc.  And I definitely do believe in karma.
> 
> But thats just me



I agree!!! I would feel absolutely awful and I would try to do something. I avoid hitting all animals, be it a deer, bunny, squirrel, cat, dog, ducks, geese, whatever. Perhaps if people weren't driving so fast and paying more attention to the road, they would have clearly seen the dogs on the side and avoided hitting. Some people just don't plain give a damn and will hit something for kicks, just because they are cruel and proud of it. Perhaps too busy talking on the phone and texting messages takes precedence over everything else. People are just a pain in the ass. They have no regard for anything but themselves. Just because the dogs were out of the yard doesn't give someone the right to run them over. It's a living thing. If a child got out of the yard or ran into the street, you wouldn't run them down just because they were out of their yard. IDIOTS!!!


----------



## LadyWolf

TurboK9 said:


> :shrug:
> You and I differ here.  Especially with a larger dog, I would strongly advise the average person NOT to exit their vehicle if it is injured.
> 
> The responsibilty, and blame, IMHO, lies with the owner of the animal period.
> 
> Although I would feel badly, and I myself have stopped and aided several injured dogs, I do not feel that kindness to a dog is worth the risk of serious injury to a human.
> 
> I also have to disagree that they are somehow worth more than a deer.  If this were true, the dog would not be running loose and getting hit by a car... the value depends on the owner and how much THEY value it, which was apparently the same as a deer.
> 
> If I ever hit a dog and my vehicle is damaged, or I get in an accident because of a dog, I'm finding the owner and filing a lawsuit.  Neglience on their part caused the damage.
> 
> Sorry to those who are mushier, but I seriously believe that if people were held responsible for the damages caused by their dogs, we'd have a lot less dogs in shelters and a lot less people getting bit.



Really? See this is where you and I differ bud! Accidents happen. Things happen. Get over it!  I wouldn't blame the owners or the dog. You are an insensitive person who has no heart. Big difference on people getting bit vs being purposely run over by jackasses like you. If I were bit by a dog, thats one thing, but a dog accidentally getting out, no. You're just looking for a reason to sue someone. Must be in need of some fast cash huh?


----------



## mus

LadyWolf said:


> Really? See this is where you and I differ bud! Accidents happen. Things happen. Get over it!  I wouldn't blame the owners or the dog. You are an insensitive person who has no heart. Big difference on people getting bit vs being purposely run over by jackasses like you. If I were bit by a dog, thats one thing, but a dog accidentally getting out, no. You're just looking for a reason to sue someone. Must be in need of some fast cash huh?



Umm...that's kinda harsh, don't you think?


----------



## itsbob

LadyWolf said:


> I avoid hitting all animals, be it a deer, bunny, squirrel, cat, dog, ducks, geese, whatever.



Ain't you about a MORON!

You know how many PEOPLE die a year avoiding animals??  That's just stupid, and I hope you didn't teach your kids this if they drive.  No animal in the world is worth more than a human's life.

But give me a minute and I'll come back and tell you how I really feel.


----------



## nomoney

LadyWolf said:


> I agree!!! I would feel absolutely awful and I would try to do something. I avoid hitting all animals, be it a deer, bunny, squirrel, cat, dog, ducks, geese, whatever.


 

I hope if someone runs into the ass end of you because you slammed on your brakes to avoid hitting a squirrel that you take the fault so your insurance will pay for all damages.


----------



## TurboK9

LadyWolf said:


> Really? See this is where you and I differ bud! Accidents happen. Things happen. Get over it!  I wouldn't blame the owners or the dog. You are an insensitive person who has no heart. Big difference on people getting bit vs being purposely run over by jackasses like you. If I were bit by a dog, thats one thing, but a dog accidentally getting out, no. You're just looking for a reason to sue someone. Must be in need of some fast cash huh?



"Bud"?

ROFL.

I'll remember how insensitive I am next time I'm shampooing some dog's blood off my back seat after picking up some strangers dog off the side of the road and driving it to the vet and paying the bill because the owner was too stupid and lazy to keep their dog confined, and more than once too cheap to pay their own bill.  

I have never 'purposely run over' any animal.  But, lady#####, neither will I endanger my children by risking putting a them into a tree at 45MPH or head-on into another vehicle because people like you like to make excuses and label everything they do that is irresponsible and negligient an 'accident'.

Get a clue.  Accidently?  I have had dogs for years, and none have EVER made it outside the yard.  I have a secure fence, and my dogs live in the house.  Even with the fence they are not left in the yard unsupervised.  Aww, don't have the time to do that?  WELL THEN YOU SHOULDN'T OWN A FRIGGIN DOG. They are also trained to recall with near 100% certainty.  It takes a bit of effort to achieve that, but I wouldn't expect someone who believes everything bad is 'unintentional' and an 'accident' as opposed to irresponsibilty, lack of foresight, lack of commitment, and downright negligience.

Forget to lock the gate... accident?  No, negligience.

Dog bolted out the door past you, and wouldn't recall.  Accident?  Nope.  Combination of being too lazy or cheap to train the dog on a very simple thing, and being too lazy to notice a situation the dog would exploit.  NEGLIGIENCE.

People like YOU are the reason dogs get run over.  People like you are the reason the shelters are full.  People like you are the reason so many dogs get euthanized every day.

If owners took their responsibility seriously and TOOK CARE of their dogs instead of leaving them in situations where they can get loose, or leaving openings for them to do so, sh*t like this wouldn't happen and we would NOT be having this little 'talk'.  But nope, to you it is an accident and I'm a monster!!!  OOooh!!!

Funny, both my dogs are curled up on my couch as I type, well fed, exercised, trained, clean and content.  Yeah, I'm a real insensitive monster.  :

Just... wow.



These are living, breathing creatures, not throw pillows.  If you are going to own one, then take the emasures needed to do so responsibly.  It isn't that difficult.


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:


> I hope if someone runs into the ass end of you because you slammed on your brakes to avoid hitting a squirrel that you take the fault so your insurance will pay for all damages.



Some dillweed did that to me in Thrumont.. Broke hard for a friggin Squirrel.. I'm behind him on the bike braking HARD to not hit him.. 

Yeah.. good thing he didn't hurt the squirrel.. may have killed me, but Rocky would have been ok.


----------



## n0n1m0us3

I have accidentally run over two creatures and I felt really bad about it, but it couldn't be helped. I swear both times it was suicide by car on their parts, as they dashed out beneath my wheels and there was no way I could have avoided squashing them.


----------



## TurboK9

itsbob said:


> Some dillweed did that to me in Thrumont.. Broke hard for a friggin Squirrel.. I'm behind him on the bike braking HARD to not hit him..
> 
> Yeah.. good thing he didn't hurt the squirrel.. may have killed me, but Rocky would have been ok.



Sorry itsBob, but gotta say it...


followingtooclosely*cough*negligience

It is done.


----------



## itsbob

TurboK9 said:


> Sorry itsBob, but gotta say it...
> 
> 
> followingtooclosely*cough*negligience
> 
> It is done.



Naah, if I was following too close I wouldn't be here typing this.. I missed him, but only by a couple of feet.


----------



## TurboK9

itsbob said:


> Naah, if I was following too close I wouldn't be here typing this.. I missed him, but only by a couple of feet.



I know... I was just reinforcing a point.  Accident.  

There are very, very few true accidents.... yet somehow, they seem to happen all the time!!


----------



## Baja28

LadyWolf said:


> I agree!!! I would feel absolutely awful and I would try to do something. I avoid hitting all animals, be it a deer, bunny, squirrel, cat, dog, ducks, geese, whatever *BECAUSE I AM AN IMBECILE WHO'D WRECK A CAR VS. HIT A SQUIRREL*. Perhaps if people *WHO OWNED THE ANIMALS* and paying more attention, they would have clearly seen the dogs on the side and *GOT THEM BACK IN THEIR PEN*. Some people just don't plain give a damn and *LET THEIR ANIMALS RUN FREE*, just because they are cruel and proud of it. Perhaps too busy talking on the phone and texting messages takes precedence over everything else. People *WHO DON'T SUPERVISE THEIR ANIMALS* are just a pain in the ass. They have no regard for anything but themselves. Just because the dogs were out of the yard *BECAUSE OF LAME ASS PET OWNERS *doesn't give *US* the right to *BLAME DRIVERS WHEN THEY *run them over. It's a living thing. If a child got out of the yard or ran into the street, I *WOULD HOPE THEY WERE SAFE AND DIDN'T INHERIT THEIR DUMBASS PARENTS GENES*. IDIOTS!!!


:fixed:


----------



## Katelin

Hummm....human life vs a dog....which is more valuable...
I would go for the human,,, there are a lot of dogs in the shelter waiting for responsible homes where people dont hit/kill them while trying to avoid hurting/killing themselves.
Could of been a teenage, not a lot of experience in driving and choose to hit the dog rather than swerve and get killed by crashing into a tree.

Glad the driver is OK!


----------



## lnmarsh

TurboK9 said:


> :shrug:
> You and I differ here.  Especially with a larger dog, I would strongly advise the average person NOT to exit their vehicle if it is injured.



You have a good point.  I guess the whole thing is a judgement call... Ive been around dogs long enough to know when to help them and when to stay the h3ll in my car.



TurboK9 said:


> The responsibilty, and blame, IMHO, lies with the owner of the animal period.
> 
> Although I would feel badly, and I myself have stopped and aided several injured dogs, *I do not feel that kindness to a dog is worth the risk of serious injury to a human*.



I agree.  I dont think anyone is disagreeing that point.



TurboK9 said:


> I also have to disagree that they are somehow worth more than a deer.  If this were true, the dog would not be running loose and getting hit by a car... the value depends on the owner and how much THEY value it, which was apparently the same as a deer.



I semi-agree with this one.  Just a while ago I was driving down a straight, two-lane road one day and a little Weener dog puppy wandered out into the road in front of me.  I saw it in pleanty of time; there was no one coming the other direction nor was there anyone behind me.  I pulled off to the shoulder, got out and grabbed the puppy.  About that time the owner came running out of the house - apperently the little guy had chewed through their screen door to get outside.  I dont know if that is/was true or not, but thats the story they told me.  If that was the case, there is no way the puppy's owner could have seen that one coming.  The owner was really upset and obviously cared for the puppy a lot... it looked to me like one of those "shyt happens" things.  The puppy was just lucky that I came up on him and not someone else who either didnt care, was texting, etc.



TurboK9 said:


> If I ever hit a dog and my vehicle is damaged, or I get in an accident because of a dog, I'm finding the owner and filing a lawsuit.  Neglience on their part caused the damage.



Agreed... to a certain extent.  I wouldnt jump on the lawsuit bandwagon right away, but I'd definitely ask them to pay.  If they refused, I'd go from there.



TurboK9 said:


> Sorry to those who are mushier, but I seriously believe that if people were held responsible for the damages caused by their dogs, we'd have a lot less dogs in shelters and a lot less people getting bit.



I agree.  Same with kids.  People need to be held responsible for their childrens actions just like they need to be held responsible for their pet's actions.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

I honestly had a baby crawl out in front of me while I was driving one day.  Basically the baby saw kids outside at recess at an elementary school which was across the street from the baby's house.  Apperently the little guy had knocked down the babygate AND figured out how to unlock and open the front screen door... he just wanted to go play with the other kids!  Luckily everyone driving saw him.  We all slammed on the brakes and one guy picked the baby up and carried him back into the yard as the babysitter (older sister? idk) came running out in tears.  She looked all of 16.  Now could she have been keeping a better eye on the baby?  Sure.  But sometimes shyt really does happen.  You dont forsee a baby not only getting past the babygate but then unlocking and opening the front door.

I know that a baby being in the middle of the road isnt nearly the same as a dog being in the middle of the road.  Im just trying to point out that somethings things really do just happen...


----------



## lnmarsh

Baja28 said:


> :fixed:


----------



## TurboK9

lnmarsh said:


> You have a good point.  I guess the whole thing is a judgement call... Ive been around dogs long enough to know when to help them and when to stay the h3ll in my car.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I dont think anyone is disagreeing that point.
> 
> 
> 
> I semi-agree with this one.  Just a while ago I was driving down a straight, two-lane road one day and a little Weener dog puppy wandered out into the road in front of me.  I saw it in pleanty of time; there was no one coming the other direction nor was there anyone behind me.  I pulled off to the shoulder, got out and grabbed the puppy.  About that time the owner came running out of the house - apperently the little guy had chewed through their screen door to get outside.  I dont know if that is/was true or not, but thats the story they told me.  If that was the case, there is no way the puppy's owner could have seen that one coming.  The owner was really upset and obviously cared for the puppy a lot... it looked to me like one of those "shyt happens" things.  The puppy was just lucky that I came up on him and not someone else who either didnt care, was texting, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed... to a certain extent.  I wouldnt jump on the lawsuit bandwagon right away, but I'd definitely ask them to pay.  If they refused, I'd go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Same with kids.  People need to be held responsible for their childrens actions just like they need to be held responsible for their pet's actions.
> 
> ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
> 
> I honestly had a baby crawl out in front of me while I was driving one day.  Basically the baby saw kids outside at recess at an elementary school which was across the street from the baby's house.  Apperently the little guy had knocked down the babygate AND figured out how to unlock and open the front screen door... he just wanted to go play with the other kids!  Luckily everyone driving saw him.  We all slammed on the brakes and one guy picked the baby up and carried him back into the yard as the babysitter (older sister? idk) came running out in tears.  She looked all of 16.  Now could she have been keeping a better eye on the baby?  Sure.  But sometimes shyt really does happen.  You dont forsee a baby not only getting past the babygate but then unlocking and opening the front door.
> 
> I know that a baby being in the middle of the road isnt nearly the same as a dog being in the middle of the road.  Im just trying to point out that somethings things really do just happen...





I would NOT run over a baby.  I would happily plow head on into a semi at 65 to avoid hitting the baby, without a second thought if I was alone in my car.  If I survived I'd find the caregiver and kick their ass.

Well, unless it was stapled to the chicken, in which case the baby is toast.


----------



## lnmarsh

TurboK9 said:


> I would NOT run over a baby.  I would happily plow head on into a semi at 65 to avoid hitting the baby, without a second thought if I was alone in my car.  If I survived I'd find the caregiver and kick their ass.
> 
> Well, unless it was stapled to the chicken, in which case the baby is toast.




  WTFEver, Turbo.  Chicken or no chicken, I know you're the type of heartless fiend who woulda run that baby over just for laughs.



Just kidding


----------



## TurboK9

lnmarsh said:


> WTFEver, Turbo.  Chicken or no chicken, I know you're the type of heartless fiend who woulda run that baby over just for laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding



  I locked my kids in dog crates and 'trained' them with ecollars (oops, SHOCK collars).  


Rawwwr.  Grrr.


----------



## ITS ME

wittykitty said:


> To the person who hit the dog with the red Durango this morning, I hope karma finds you in the worst possible way.  I saw you do it and there's no way that it was an accident.



  Hopefully the dog will recover.




TurboK9 said:


> No!  You are supposed to swerve and hit an oncoming car head on, or run into a tree, or slam on your brakes and get rear ended by the guy changing his radio station right behind you, sending him into his steering wheel with enough force to snap his head forward and seperate his spinal cord.
> 
> I have to wonder how many people have been killed behind the wheel because some doof let their dog run loose.



Nothing wrong with trying to slow down is it?  In this instance the OP said there was NO OTHER TRAFFIC.





lnmarsh said:


> I feel like if you hit a dog, it is probably someone's pet and therefore has a little more worth than a deer, etc.  If I were to hit a dog I would personally feel really, REALLY bad and would stop to check for a collar/tag, if the dog was OK, etc.  Now Im not saying that people who dont do that are bad people.  It is, of course, the dog's owner(s) fault that the dog is loose.  But I feel like if you hit a dog, you should stop and check on it, try to find the owner, etc.  And I definitely do believe in karma.
> 
> But thats just me







TurboK9 said:


> :shrug:
> You and I differ here.  Especially with a larger dog, I would strongly advise the average person NOT to exit their vehicle if it is injured.
> 
> The responsibilty, and blame, IMHO, lies with the owner of the animal period.
> 
> Although I would feel badly, and I myself have stopped and aided several injured dogs, I do not feel that kindness to a dog is worth the risk of serious injury to a human.
> 
> I also have to disagree that they are somehow worth more than a deer.  If this were true, the dog would not be running loose and getting hit by a car... the value depends on the owner and how much THEY value it, which was apparently the same as a deer.
> 
> If I ever hit a dog and my vehicle is damaged, or I get in an accident because of a dog, I'm finding the owner and filing a lawsuit.  Neglience on their part caused the damage.
> 
> Sorry to those who are mushier, but I seriously believe that if people were held responsible for the damages caused by their dogs, we'd have a lot less dogs in shelters and a lot less people getting bit.



Funny that you wouldnt stop to help the dog, but damn if you wouldnt stop to check your car and sue for damages.....shows allot of your character



LadyWolf said:


> I agree!!! I would feel absolutely awful and I would try to do something. I avoid hitting all animals, be it a deer, bunny, squirrel, cat, dog, ducks, geese, whatever. Perhaps if people weren't driving so fast and paying more attention to the road, they would have clearly seen the dogs on the side and avoided hitting. Some people just don't plain give a damn and will hit something for kicks, just because they are cruel and proud of it. Perhaps too busy talking on the phone and texting messages takes precedence over everything else. People are just a pain in the ass. They have no regard for anything but themselves. Just because the dogs were out of the yard doesn't give someone the right to run them over. It's a living thing. If a child got out of the yard or ran into the street, you wouldn't run them down just because they were out of their yard. IDIOTS!!!






While not comparing children to animals, if you are too blind to see an animal, then not to sure you would see a child darting out for a ball.   If you hit their dog, whose to say the child might not be running right behind the dog.   So if you feel a bump, you just keep driving?  Kind of effed up considering number one that you possibly could have hit a child and second, that you ran over a childs dog in front of the child. 

And we wonder what is wrong with kids these days......when there are parents such as some azzs on this forum, it explains allot.



itsbob said:


> Some dillweed did that to me in Thrumont.. Broke hard for a friggin Squirrel.. I'm behind him on the bike braking HARD to not hit him..
> 
> Yeah.. good thing he didn't hurt the squirrel.. may have killed me, but Rocky would have been ok.



Sounds to me that the karma train is coming your way!


----------



## itsbob

ITS ME said:


> Sounds to me that the karma train is coming your way!



Fukin Moron...


----------



## rpexie

If there was no traffic (as the OP said) I would have stopped or gone around them.

I do know a few idiot people that think its funny to speed up and actually try to hit critters in the road. Im not an animal fanatic, but I live and let live. It takes a pretty vile person to intentionally try to crush a animal that is just trying to navigate around in their environment. 

So if the person wasnt paying attention enough to see a two dogs, one as big as a Black Lab, that is pretty disturbing; and if they did see them and didnt pump the breaks or move aside when there was clearly no traffic, than they are just another disgusting dumbass I have the misfortune of sharing the road with. 

Either way, I feel bad for the OP that's a pretty rough thing to have to see.


----------



## ITS ME

itsbob said:


> Fukin Moron...





chugga chugga woot woot........the train is coming closer.....woot woot......


----------



## TurboK9

ITS ME said:


> Hopefully the dog will recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with trying to slow down is it?  In this instance the OP said there was NO OTHER TRAFFIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you wouldnt stop to help the dog, but damn if you wouldnt stop to check your car and sue for damages.....shows allot of your character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not comparing children to animals, if you are too blind to see an animal, then not to sure you would see a child darting out for a ball.   If you hit their dog, whose to say the child might not be running right behind the dog.   So if you feel a bump, you just keep driving?  Kind of effed up considering number one that you possibly could have hit a child and second, that you ran over a childs dog in front of the child.
> 
> And we wonder what is wrong with kids these days......when there are parents such as some azzs on this forum, it explains allot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me that the karma train is coming your way!



The OP also never said how fast the person was going, whether it was a corner / straight, they have NO idea how close the person was to the dog when they saw or even IF they saw it because they weren't in the car.

Wouldn't stop to help the dog?  You type pretty good for someone that can't effin' read.   

I am advocating responsible ownership.  Do what you need to do to keep your dog safe, and don't depend on others to do it for you.  WHY would anyone have a problem with that, unless they were lazy or stupid?

And yes, if YOU are in the road, don't stop, keep driving!


----------



## FrmGrl

TurboK9 said:


> The OP also never said how fast the person was going, whether it was a corner / straight, they have NO idea how close the person was to the dog when they saw or even IF they saw it because they weren't in the car.
> 
> Wouldn't stop to help the dog?  You type pretty good for someone that can't effin' read.
> 
> I am advocating responsible ownership.  Do what you need to do to keep your dog safe, and don't depend on others to do it for you.  WHY would anyone have a problem with that, unless they were lazy or stupid?
> 
> And yes, if YOU are in the road, don't stop, keep driving!


Well sometimes you do everything to keep your animals safe and some stupid kid thinks its funny to open up your gates and let your dogs out. Accidents happen and even responsible people have a pet get loose once and a while.


----------



## TurboK9

FrmGrl said:


> Well sometimes you do everything to keep your animals safe and some stupid kid thinks its funny to open up your gates and let your dogs out. Accidents happen and even responsible people have a pet get loose once and a while.



So lock your gates.  A cheap padlock is $6.  Or keep them in the house.  

If you have boanfide farm or hunting dogs I can understand leaving them in a gated field, or in a pen.  But if they are in the yard untended 24/7 and are supposed to be companion animals, well how much of a companion is a dog that is in the yard 24/7?  If you leave, confine them.

We are supposed to be the brains when it comes to the human / dog team.  Supposed to be.  It is up to us, the owners, to keep them safe.

What if some kid lets them out and they bite someone, or kill someone elses pet?  It isn't just the dog who's safety is at stake either....


----------



## drivingdaisy

*Not ok*

I would not kill any animal for fun, and I would be so upset if I hit a dog.  You know who wouldn't be upset?  Sociopaths.  Keep joking.  I hope the driver of that red durango is your neighbor.


----------



## MMDad

wittykitty said:


> I saw you do it and there's no way that it was an accident.



Are you saying the owner let the dog out into the road on purpose? I doubt that - I bet that it was an accident.


----------



## SugarNSpikes

Wow - what a tough situation to be in.  I'm sad to hear about the dog but at the same time I, too, wonder about the circumstances such as speed limit and what type of road it was on.  I guess it doesn't matter much at this point.  While I could never hit any critter knowing that there was another option (Such as the ability to slow down since I can be a bit of a speed demon at times), I would not put my life in danger (Or anyone elses) at the expense of an animal.  

Of course, if it comes down to me vs a deer (had this happen), I'm going to go around the stupid thing.  (Had a deer really tear my grand-am up a few years ago.)  A deer is a lot larger than a dog though...

In the five or so years I've lived at my house, my dogs have always been confined in the backyard.  My cousin moved in with us for a short time.  She left the gate open to the backyard and the dogs got out.  I'm very lucky to have realized so quickly that they were gone and when I called, they came running out of the woods. (I was very shocked to see my basset hound return - the breed is infamous for running off)  Needless to say, I have two padlocks on both gates and my dogs will not be going anywhere.


----------



## TurboK9

drivingdaisy said:


> I would not kill any animal for fun, and I would be so upset if I hit a dog.  You know who wouldn't be upset?  Sociopaths.  Keep joking.  I hope the driver of that red durango is your neighbor.



Well, if he tries to drive his Durango through my yard, he's going to hit a tree before he hits the dogs.

With the dogs running loose in my neighborhood, my kids would probably be safer with him as my neighbor anyway.  They've been chased into the house more than once.  But of course, animals are more important right?

Keep your dog confined, and you have no worries.  End of story!


----------



## TurboK9

SugarNSpikes said:


> Wow - what a tough situation to be in.  I'm sad to hear about the dog but at the same time I, too, wonder about the circumstances such as speed limit and what type of road it was on.  I guess it doesn't matter much at this point.  While I could never hit any critter knowing that there was another option (Such as the ability to slow down since I can be a bit of a speed demon at times), I would not put my life in danger (Or anyone elses) at the expense of an animal.
> 
> Of course, if it comes down to me vs a deer (had this happen), I'm going to go around the stupid thing.  (Had a deer really tear my grand-am up a few years ago.)  A deer is a lot larger than a dog though...
> 
> In the five or so years I've lived at my house, my dogs have always been confined in the backyard.  My cousin moved in with us for a short time.  She left the gate open to the backyard and the dogs got out.  I'm very lucky to have realized so quickly that they were gone and when I called, they came running out of the woods. (I was very shocked to see my basset hound return - the breed is infamous for running off)  *Needless to say, I have two padlocks on both gates and my dogs will not be going anywhere.*



You?  I like.


----------



## Compa

First off I'd like to say I'm sorry about the dog. Unfortunately accidents do happen.


wittykitty said:


> Their parents walk them several times a day and are ALWAYS on leashes...not this morning.  No parents and no leash, but they were still walking on the side of the road.


Who's to say how they got loose. It wasn't like the OP always sees them running loose. Maybe someone working on the house let the dogs get out. 

When I was a teen we took my grandmother's dog because she moved and couldn't take the dog with her. My dog had never gotten out before but one day the new dog found a way out and my dog followed. Unfortunately my dog was hit by a truck. The driver stopped but my dog ran off into the nearby field. The driver stopped by the house told us what happened. My Mom and I found my dog but it was too late. We found how the dogs got out and fixed the fence. But it was too late. Damage already done. 

I also know someone who has a 5yr old GSD who just started escaping. Never got out before and just started. So they made repairs to the fence to keep the dog from digging under the fence. 

I almost hit a neighbors' dog the other day. There was no traffic so I braked hard. Luckily I missed the dogs. It was not the first time I have seen the dog loose so the owners I feel are neglectful. 

Another time when I was walking my dog I saw a dog loose. Since I didn't know the dog I turned around to walk a different way. I immediately heard tires screeching and saw the dogs running back in the direction it came from. Then it saw myself and my dog and followed us home. It even tried to follow me in the house. It showed no signs of aggression toward me or my dog. So I put my dog in the house and let the dog in the backyard. I caled the humane society but since it was Sun no one was there. So I called the sheriff's dept. Again since it was Sun no one would come. The only option I was given was to take the dog to the humane society myself. Since I didn't know the dog I wasn't about to put him in the car with me. Luckily when I went looking for the owner someone recognized the dog and we took him home. No one was home. A few weeks later I saw the owner walking the dog and stopped to talk to him. He said his wife let the dog out and the dog popped the latch. He said he talked to his wife about leaving the dog out. 

Point is accidents happen. Who knows what all happened to lead to the dog getting hit. Some people are coming off like they are perfect. Nobody is! Period!


----------



## kwillia

Compa said:


> Some people are coming off like they are perfect. Nobody is! Period!



Umm... excuse me... if you exclude her S/O BadGirl is pretty dayum perfect. Period!


----------



## Baja28

kwillia said:


> Umm... excuse me... if you exclude her S/O BadGirl is pretty dayum perfect. Period!


----------



## TurboK9

Compa said:


> First off I'd like to say I'm sorry about the dog. Unfortunately accidents do happen.
> 
> Who's to say how they got loose. It wasn't like the OP always sees them running loose. Maybe someone working on the house let the dogs get out.
> 
> When I was a teen we took my grandmother's dog because she moved and couldn't take the dog with her. My dog had never gotten out before but one day the new dog found a way out and my dog followed. Unfortunately my dog was hit by a truck. The driver stopped but my dog ran off into the nearby field. The driver stopped by the house told us what happened. My Mom and I found my dog but it was too late. We found how the dogs got out and fixed the fence. But it was too late. Damage already done.
> 
> I also know someone who has a 5yr old GSD who just started escaping. Never got out before and just started. So they made repairs to the fence to keep the dog from digging under the fence.
> 
> I almost hit a neighbors' dog the other day. There was no traffic so I braked hard. Luckily I missed the dogs. It was not the first time I have seen the dog loose so the owners I feel are neglectful.
> 
> Another time when I was walking my dog I saw a dog loose. Since I didn't know the dog I turned around to walk a different way. I immediately heard tires screeching and saw the dogs running back in the direction it came from. Then it saw myself and my dog and followed us home. It even tried to follow me in the house. It showed no signs of aggression toward me or my dog. So I put my dog in the house and let the dog in the backyard. I caled the humane society but since it was Sun no one was there. So I called the sheriff's dept. Again since it was Sun no one would come. The only option I was given was to take the dog to the humane society myself. Since I didn't know the dog I wasn't about to put him in the car with me. Luckily when I went looking for the owner someone recognized the dog and we took him home. No one was home. A few weeks later I saw the owner walking the dog and stopped to talk to him. He said his wife let the dog out and the dog popped the latch. He said he talked to his wife about leaving the dog out.
> 
> Point is accidents happen. Who knows what all happened to lead to the dog getting hit. Some people are coming off like they are perfect. Nobody is! Period!



It's not a matter of being perfect, it's a matter of being responsible.

They let the dog out unsupervised.  I bet they either secure the latch or don't do it again.  

The dog got out because he was insufficiently contained AND they were not paying attention.  Period.  Negligience. Unintentional?  Of course.  Accident?  No, because it was completely preventable.  

:shrug:

You either contain your animal or you don't.  There are no 'accidents'.

If the dog got hit, you can't blame the driver, the dog should not have been there to begin with.  How that equates to people thinking they are perfect is beyond me.  Do I feel bad for people whose dogs get hit?  Sure.  But more importantly it pisses me off that they were too lax to contain it to begin with.  Owning a dog requires responsibility.  I don't take to making excuses for those who don't live up to that.


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:


> Umm... excuse me... if you exclude her S/O BadGirl is pretty dayum perfect. Period!




And you know, if I divorced him, I would be totally, absolutely, thoroughly perfect.  

Do you think it bad karma to get handed divorce papers on Valentine's Day?  Not bad karma for me, but for him?  :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:


> Umm... excuse me... if you exclude her S/O BadGirl is pretty dayum perfect. Period!



I am what makes her so perfect.. 

Without me.. she would be.. .well... dunno, just not AS perfect..


----------

